# AFC/FC Goldens



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Clearly none of them watch many field trials. The answer is a resounding NO.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldens have a tendency for a slow return with the memory bird. This is what generates the myth that Goldens are slow going.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, the FT goldens I know are fast and stylish (they are not necessarily the same thing!!) Part of that impression may come from watching less drivey dogs at hunt tests. It may also stem from NAFC Topbrass Cotton who was not known for his lightning speed, but could mark like the blazes--a big winner like him leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IMHO, it's just that goldens are the only dogs smart enough to realize that when they get back in with the bird, it's no longer their bird, it's yours


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Comparatively speaking, Cotton was not a speed demon. The FT Goldens are very fast picking up and returning with most of the marks in a setup. But when it comes to bringing back that last bird, they tend to lallygag around. It may be because they know they're done and they're going back on the truck and they're savoring that last bird.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Well they did all refer to Cotton, I've always heard he was relatively slow out there. But the last person I talked to, who used to run field trials with her goldens, said she felt like a lot of the FT goldens begin to loose some of their spirit and style by the time they reach that level, and she gave a specific example of a more current golden than Cotton. She felt it was due to all the pressure put on the dogs to get to that level.

But she has gotten out of field work completely and has switched over to agility, so maybe it was just sour grapes, I don't know.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been running field trials for over 20 years. There are some Goldens that tend to be "not so fast" in the field. Generally this is more so on the returns.

The slower ones on the way out are probably more often females or older dogs. 

Golden owners tend to keep competing with their dogs at a later age. This partly because most are trained by their amateur owner/handlers and are not washed out as soon or as often.

With this being said, I must say that much of this is because of how the dog was trained. Cotton is a perfect example. I only saw him run later in life, but was told that he ran well when he was younger and before he had been "zapped" by the collar. The e-collars of his day had only one setting...HOT!

Most of the current titled Goldens are very stylish and fast. Our FC/AFC was VERY FAST on marks and on blinds. He has always been slower on his returns, especially the last 50 or so yards. An injury several years ago at the National Am. has indeed slowed him down. He still gives 110% 

Field Goldens in general are quite stylish and fast unless improper training, injury or age get in the way!

John


----------



## RunsCreek (May 9, 2010)

John G said:


> Field Goldens in general are quite stylish and fast unless improper training, injury or age get in the way!
> 
> John


I agree. I also think they tend to work a little more methodically.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I notice with Storee she's got a lot more drive and 'go' than her brother, who has done a lot more training and been proofed a lot more. I think part of that could be he's been sent out for training with lab trainers (who I hear tend to be too hard on goldens).

Storee though is NOT slow going or coming usually. She treats it like flyball.

Lana


----------

